# Pickle Fork Fun



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Some times I feel like I have the hang of it and the sometimes I don't know. When I mess up I throw the shot high. I'm guessing I'm throwing to much speed bump off the finger. It's good to mix up shooting techniques and styles. You walk away with new found shooting knowledge.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Alright!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

It's good to see that you sometimes need more than one or two shots  ,

nevertheless good shooting, i hit only my fingers with a pfshooter, thanks for your videos !!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are on it, TF! Very nice shooting with that little beast.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. These little things are fun. I really want to master this thing. The potential for speed is there. I want to do some aerial stuff soon.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!!

What a pleasure to see your videos 

Is there anything you CAN'T shoot???? LOL!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> Thanks guys. These little things are fun. I really want to master this thing. The potential for speed is there. I want to do some aerial stuff soon.


You may want to go to tubes with protectors and the supersure super pouch for fast draw and aerial shots.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Like I always say my friend Mr.Treefork u B the man..IMO looks like you will have a championship this year..best to ya

AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I still have a long way to go with the PFS. It's different. I need more time with it. This is the first time I shot it in a long while. Looking for a change of pace today to stay fresh mentally in shooting. New shooting experience will help my regular shooting. That's why I have a blowgun session once in awhile. The PFS seems to call on the instinctive feel and muscle memory aspect more. So it's a kind of training exercise of sorts. It's a real thrill to light with one of these. I lit four last night not on camera, so today I thought I would document one.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! The only things safe is the target when I get out my PFS.

Keep doing what you are doing....it's definitely working well.

Todd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome Treefork! Nice shooting! I just received these in the mail. I would love to get a pfs match light. Great job.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's cool, man, good job!

I know I'm going to be unpopular for saying this but I don't think there's any kind of shooting you can do with a PFS that you can't do with a "regular" slingshot at much less risk of shooting yourself in the hand. You can be very fast with a normal slingshot, you can shoot aerials with a normal slingshot, whatever. You can even make a slingshot with a reasonable fork gap that's almost as small as a PFS (especially one with a huge palmswell).

I understand wanting to master new things, I'm just saying that there are avenues for exploration in slingshooting that don't require the super-specialized technique of a forkless shooter.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have NEVER had a hand or fork hit with the PFS. If I can do it anyone else can. No magic or special gift.

Twist the pouch keeping the thumb on top

Press the forks forward

Don't anchor in the usual manner. Just pull to front of chin.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

[quote name="M.J" post="429839" timestamp="1400587713"]That's cool, man, good job!
I know I'm going to be unpopular for saying this but I don't think there's any kind of shooting you can do with a PFS that you can't do with a "regular" slingshot at much less risk of shooting yourself in the hand. You can be very fast with a normal slingshot, you can shoot aerials with a normal slingshot, whatever. You can even make a slingshot with a reasonable fork gap that's almost as small as a PFS (especially one with a huge palmswell).
I understand wanting to master new things, I'm just saying that there are avenues for exploration in slingshooting that don't require the super-specialized technique of a forkless shooter.[/

MJ,

I always like the advice you have given me, and enjoyed your informative videos. Your post doesn't make you unpopular with me, it just disappoints me. I love all things slingshots and enjoy different styles of shooting, but I cherish pfs! I think it's cool to watch how other people shoot. Variety is the spice of life. When someone like treefork gets a little bored with a normal catty, he may pull out an blow gun or a pfs. It's really remarkable that he can light a match with any type of shooter he wants. In my opinion your post trivializes the pfs.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

M.J.

There is no reason for anyone to be upset with your comment. You are entitled to your preferences and opinions. There is also, no good reason for me or anyone else to try to convince you to change your mind. If, however, your intent is to try to discourage others from trying the PFS, or to disparage PFS shooters, then that is different. I personally can't imagine anyone wanting to ride on a dangerous motorcycle when they could be in a safer four wheel automobile... I have quite a few friends that have motorcycles and would not dream of wearing them out every time I see them by repeating what they already know. All this to say, why make negative comments about another persons preference? Leave them to their fun without wearing them out with your repeated negative viewpoint.

Thanks,


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imagine this. Being able to shoot like Bill Hays and Dgui. A master of both styles. Possible? I think so. I really do. I believe that person would truly be the best.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

[quote name="treefork" post="429943" timestamp="1400604414"]Imagine this. Being able to shoot like Bill Hays and Dgui. A master of both styles. Possible? I think so. I really do. I believe that person would truly be the best.
[/
That person would be a true BOSS! Cool thought!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

M.J said:


> That's cool, man, good job!
> 
> I know I'm going to be unpopular for saying this but I don't think there's any kind of shooting you can do with a PFS that you can't do with a "regular" slingshot at much less risk of shooting yourself in the hand. You can be very fast with a normal slingshot, you can shoot aerials with a normal slingshot, whatever. You can even make a slingshot with a reasonable fork gap that's almost as small as a PFS (especially one with a huge palmswell).
> 
> I understand wanting to master new things, I'm just saying that there are avenues for exploration in slingshooting that don't require the super-specialized technique of a forkless shooter.


I must say that I am with MJ on this one.

As for size, it is easy to make a slingshot with a gap sufficient for the ammo to pass, with a fork the same size as the official pfs. All you have to do is widen that gap to an inch or so. My boo shooters are about the same size as the official pfs. And indeed I have converted almost all of my official pfs slingshots to have a gap. From my observations on this forum, most of the slingshots which folks call a pfs do in fact have a gap between the tips sufficient for the ammo to pass.










Suppose you are shooting 1/2 inch ammo ... which is about the limit that most folks shoot. With an OTT band arrangement, you only need a throat depth of about 1/2 inch and a throat width of an inch to give you plenty of room for the ammo to pass. Only about the lower half of the ball will be going between the fork tips, even if you do not flip at all. So with a 1/2 inch throat depth, the ammo will clear the fork by 1/4 of an inch. And if your release is smooth, the center of the ball will go through the mid point between the fork tips. So a one inch gap between the tips will give you a 1/4 inch clearance on either side.

As for technique ... well, if twisting the pouch and using the speed bump effect is your thing, then you can shoot any slingshot using that technique. And you can shoot any slingshot by pointing the forks toward your target; if that is the way you like to shoot, you do not need to have a gap too narrow for the ammo to pass in order to use this style of shooting.

I do like the idea of bareback shooting ... there are situations in which that would be an advantage. And for that, the speed bump effect is the secret. But if you are going to use a frame at all, then why not have a gap sufficient for the ammo to pass?

Frankly, I fail to see ANY advantage to using a frame with a fork gap too small for the ammo to pass. I do see lots of disadvantages. Some folks can shoot holding the frame in one hand and drawing with their teeth ... but I fail to see any advantage to shooting that way unless you are physically incapable of using two hands.

Just try this experiment: make a standard pfs and then widen the gap between the forks to one inch. You will find it much easier to shoot. If you check back on the forum, you will find that the REALLY original pfs had just such a gap.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1601-band-new/?p=13464

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28976-pfs-accuracy-challenge/?p=383922

In fact, many of the frames now being labeled OPFS have a fork gap quite sufficient for the ammo to pass, especially if you are using 3/8 inch ammo.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28976-pfs-accuracy-challenge/?p=384058

Do not get me wrong ... I harbor no hostility toward anyone for their choice of frame or shooting style. Whatever suits you is fine as far as I am concerned. I just remain puzzled by some of the choices folks make. I find the hype about pfs frames to be silly. Using a frame with a gap too small to allow the ammo to pass will NOT magically make you able to cut cards, strike matches, hit coins and cans tossed in the air. If you can do it with a no-gap frame, I'll bet you can do it with a frame with an ample gap.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Charles said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool, man, good job!
> ...


I'm sorry, you feel the need to side with anyone Charles. If you and MJ can not figure out the technique to twist the pouch to shoot over the frame rather than through it, I highly recommend you modify your shooters to do so. I also would encourage you to enjoy the style you have chosen to shoot and stick with it. I would not refer to your modified boo shooters, or the sps as "hype or silly". Especially in the same paragraph where I stated I harbor no hostility towards anyone in their choice of frame. I would not do any of those things because I enjoy slingshots and the community, as well as I would not want to be considered passive aggressive.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

great shot and very nice pfs


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Treefork that was a great accomplishment. I'm sorry that the opinionated bigots have hijacked your thread and thus diminished the accolades you deserve. You have my admiration sir.

As for Charles and M. J. you two should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great shootin Treefork....LONG LIVE THE PFS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Treefork that was a great accomplishment. I'm sorry that the opinionated bigots have hijacked your thread and thus diminished the accolades you deserve. You have my admiration sir.
> 
> As for Charles and M. J. you two should be ashamed of yourselves.


You must be joking. You will be hard pressed to find anyone who supports TF and his shooting abilities more than I do.

We have been through this all before. Great fans of the pfs like you are unreasonably defensive. Go look at this thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28976-pfs-accuracy-challenge/?hl=%2Baccuracy+%2Bchallenge

Only three people were able to shoot a qualifying score with a pfs. TF did 5/5, Arturo did 4/5, and I did 3/5. To suggest that I am an "opinionated bigot" on this issue is completely ludicrous.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Then why do you take every opportunity to insert so many opinionated and negative remarks any time someone mentions the Pickle Fork? Your previous very long comment proves the point. PFS shooters do not do the same with every mention of a TTF frame. Wouldn't it be far more REASONABLE to keep quite and allow people to have their moment than to go loquacious just to hear yourself ramble? If anyone is unreasonably defensive Charles, it is you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Gentlemen. I appreciate the support. None of my shooting or love of the game would have been possible without the forum connecting me to the rest of the world to see all the possibilities. We all have preferences in shooters. Fork widths, bands ammo ect. I think we're all here for the same reasons. Let's keep it fun. Get out there and set up these shots. It takes awhile at first. But then it happens. You will only love it more.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly.

Killer shooting TF. PFS sure are fun.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

My apologies Treefork.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

treefork said:


> I still have a long way to go with the PFS. It's different. I need more time with it. This is the first time I shot it in a long while. Looking for a change of pace today to stay fresh mentally in shooting. New shooting experience will help my regular shooting. That's why I have a blowgun session once in awhile. The PFS seems to call on the instinctive feel and muscle memory aspect more. So it's a kind of training exercise of sorts. It's a real thrill to light with one of these. I lit four last night not on camera, so today I thought I would document one.
> 
> Funny i would have said the same as MJ and Charles not that long ago. I just couldnt see the draw to PFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one Treefork.

Shooting... whether it's with a forked stick, a pfs, or a highly customized laser sighted behemoth... it's all fun and that's mainly what we're here for. Shoot whatever you like and have fun with it... but if you think your shooter or your style is the best... be prepared to back it up.

We've had prominent members in the past loudly and vociferously proclaim exactly that... and when their theories were put to the test it was shown that not only were many of their performance presuppositions 180 degrees out of phase with reality, but their entire line of reasoning was contrary to reality as well. This caused a lot of hard feelings and made some quit the forum and maybe even shooting altogether for all I know....

So let's try to be kind to others and let the sleeping dogs of discontent lie where they are.


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice shooting Treefork.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice Treefork, you've got your mojo working!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Holy Cow!!! That is an awesome shot! I see great potential for you to master the PFS. I can not wait to see you quick draw and smack a quarter in the air. I am truely a fan of your shooting. Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting!

I wont get too far into the pfs debate. But I have shot a PFS and can shoot a PFS relatively well. That being said ... I don't shoot a PFS and to a degree agree with MJ and Charles.

I will add to this though. When I started slingshot shooting I questioned why, in this day and age ANYONE would EVER want to shoot a slingshot cut from a tree branch when there were obviously better slingshots out there. Now .. I cannot get enough of naturals. They are by far my favorite type of ANY slingshot. I love everything about them. So if you love the PFS .. ROCK ON! I support ya!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I cannot get enough of naturals. They are by far my favorite type of ANY slingshot. I love everything about them.


Natural Forks Are Your Favorite? I Would Have Never Guessed! 

Great Shooting Treefork! Keep Those Match Companies In Business!


----------

